# Not eating breakfast



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Not quite sure if I should be worried about my girl or not. Jade is about 15 months old, just under 24 in and weighs 61lbs. She had a lot of tummy and skin issues when she was younger and she has always been on the lean side. For the last 6 months or so she has been on Fromm's Four Star line (grain free) and we have been trying several of the different flavors. She has done so great on it! Her poop has been small and well formed and her skin is million times better. Before switching she had giant patches of hair missing on her legs. She chewed on herself constantly and her skin was red, black, and splotching. Now almost all of the hair has grown back and her skin is all a more normal color. I couldn't be happier with the difference Fromm has made for her. However apparently she has different ideas. 

Over the past 2-3 months Jade has been not eating her breakfast. It started slowly, I would put her food down and then release her to eat and she would just look at me for a minute before getting up and eating. It wasn't every day, maybe once or twice a week. Then she just refused to eat breakfast all together. I would take it back up after about 20 minutes and just give it to her at dinner. That happened like once a week for a few months and it has progressively gotten worse. Now just about every other morning she just won't eat breakfast. I have tried hand feeding her or putting it in her kong but she just don't seem to care. I really don't want to start adding things to her food because I don't want her to expect it with every meal. She has never had a problem with dinner and always eats it right away no matter if she had breakfast or not. 

She is currently getting 2 cups of food twice a day. I know that that is a lot of food, but that is the only way that we can keep any weight on her. Should I be worried about this? I really don't want to change her food unless it is the only option because this is the only food that she has done well one out of the many many kinds that we have tried. She hasn't lost any weight, but she hasn't gain any other. Is this just a phase or is it an actual problem? Any ideas?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That does sound like alot of food, but if she's skinny then it's the amount you need.

There is NO PROBLEM WITH ADDING stuff to her food to get her to eat. Mealtimes shouldn't be stressful or a battle. So if you have to add a bit of anything to get her to eat a meal normally, then that's the smart thing to do.

Many of our GSD's are picky eaters and we are in the same situation you are in. Some great tips and ideas are on --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I feed Fromm four star and swap through the grain free varieties as well, Delgado fluctuates between 3.5-4 cups a day depending on his current weight and activity level of the day. While my GSD will eat anything put in front of him without fuss my poodle is super picky. 

I add warm water to the kibble and let sit for a bit, then add about a tablespoon of canned Tripett (I used to use the Fromm canned food and both dogs loved it but the Tripett has them *drooling* and I felt the tripe had more benefits then just plain canned food) warmed slightly and mix. Sometimes I add raw egg or raw meat as a treat as well


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

I got a package of Barkworthies bully stick flakes in my monthly dog subscription box last month. When angel stopped eating her food with regular gusto a couple of weeks ago, I sprinkled some of the flakes on the food and mixed it in. She gobbled it up! only used like a tablespoon to a tbsp and half. I stopped adding them to her food on a regular basis last week. If she goes off her food again, ill definitely try the flakes again.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Shade said:


> I feed Fromm four star and swap through the grain free varieties as well, Delgado fluctuates between 3.5-4 cups a day depending on his current weight and activity level of the day. While my GSD will eat anything put in front of him without fuss my poodle is super picky.
> 
> I add warm water to the kibble and let sit for a bit, then add about a tablespoon of canned Tripett (I used to use the Fromm canned food and both dogs loved it but the Tripett has them *drooling* and I felt the tripe had more benefits then just plain canned food) warmed slightly and mix. Sometimes I add raw egg or raw meat as a treat as well


Where do you buy the canned Tripett? That is something I would definitely think of adding. I have read some many people on here just raving about how wonderful tripe is but the whole raw feeding just isn't for me. About how long does a can of tripett last you? Fromm is already a really expensive food and if I am going to be adding more to her food it is going to need to be cost efficient.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Abby142 said:


> Where do you buy the canned Tripett? That is something I would definitely think of adding. I have read some many people on here just raving about how wonderful tripe is but the whole raw feeding just isn't for me. About how long does a can of tripett last you? Fromm is already a really expensive food and if I am going to be adding more to her food it is going to need to be cost efficient.


I'm in Canada so pricing is probably different. I get mine from Global Pet Foods which is neaby and where I buy the Fromm. They have three varieties (original beef tripe, green beef tripe, and NZ lamp tripe) ranging from $2.79 to $3.19 regular price per can 

One can lasts 6 days between both dogs.

Yes Fromm is expensive, I pay $90.99 for the large bag which lasts one month so with the Tripett added it comes to about $120 a month with tax to feed both dogs. Fromm's 'buy 12 bags get 1 free' helps and make sure to sign up to their email notifications and like their facebook page, both have coupons often offered.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> That does sound like alot of food, but if she's skinny then it's the amount you need.
> 
> *There is NO PROBLEM WITH ADDING stuff to her food to get her to eat. Mealtimes shouldn't be stressful or a battle.* So if you have to add a bit of anything to get her to eat a meal normally, then that's the smart thing to do.
> 
> Many of our GSD's are picky eaters and we are in the same situation you are in. Some great tips and ideas are on --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html


Thank you for saying this! I really do agree.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

How about just mixing 1/4th to 1/3rd cup raw ground beef, ground turkey, or ground chicken with about 1 cup of warm water, then add your Fromm's and let soak for about 30 minutes to re-hydrate the kibble a bit. The meat from the grocery store might be cheaper to use! 2 cups = 1 pound so if you feed 1/4th cup 2 times per day it should last about 8 days!
You can also try a couple of tablespoons of canned Mackerel or canned Sardines in water.
These things seem to work EVERY time! 
Moms


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! I really appreciate it. Its nice to know that other people care about their dogs as much as I do and I'm not as crazy as my neighbors think I am :crazy:


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

You could also try feeding her at lunch and dinner. My last gsd would not eat in the morning but ate at 2pm and 9pm. I also had to add things to get her to eat


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Midnight12 said:


> You also try feeding her at lunch and dinner. My last gsd would not eat in the morning but ate at 2pm and 9pm. I also had to add things to get her to eat


I thought about doing this, but I don't always get to come home for lunch and I never really know if i'll be able to until right before lunch time. I'm afraid she still wouldn't be eating only it would be my fault instead of her being picky. If my schedule evens out a bit though it might be a possibility.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Update!

Well I stopped by the store I get Jade's food from the on Wednesday and the also recommended added the Trippe to her food so I bought a can to give it a try. Holy moly Jade went nuts! I haven't seen her so excited for food in a while! She would barely hold her sit until I released her.  She has gotten it in every meal since than and is just as excited.

I must say I wasn't quite prepared for how horrific if smells though.  I told me husband he might need to start being the food giver because I'm not sure I can deal with that smell every morning. But it that is what it takes for Jade to eat her breakfast I think I can stomach it.


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

it could be she is sad your about to go to work and be gone for the day. i know someone who's dog wont eat when he knows his owners are going to work and mopes around, but when they come home at lunch he eats fine.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

skier16 said:


> it could be she is sad your about to go to work and be gone for the day. i know someone who's dog wont eat when he knows his owners are going to work and mopes around, but when they come home at lunch he eats fine.


I hate to say it but I think she likes it when I leave in the morning. She gets to lay around on the couch on day


----------

